# Close encounter at midnight !



## vaithy (Feb 24, 2012)

Encounter at midnight!!
N an early morning encounter on Thursday, five persons allegedly involved in two daring bank robberies in Chennai was shoot dead in a ‘encounter’in a gunbattle with the city police at Velachery in the early hours of Thursday.
The suspects were identified as Chandrika Rey from West Bengal, and Vinod Kumar, Vinay Prasad, Abhay Kumar and Harish Kumar from Bihar. Two of them are former students of an engineering college in the city suburbs. Police recovered five guns and bundles of cash from the suspects.
About a month before the gang struck the IOB branch at Keelkattalai, a branch of Bank of Baroda was robbed on January 23 last. The robbers took away Rs 19 lakh from BoB and Rs 14 lakh from IOB in a swift operation by holding the bank staffs and customers at gunpoint.
Two days after the gang struck a branch of Indian Overseas Bank in Keelkattalai on Monday, city police commissioner J K Tripathy had held a press conference on Wednesday to release a video of a suspect allegedly doing a recce at a nationalised bank. "With people's cooperation, we will nab them soon," he had said.
How ever questions were asked by the human right activities, is not only shocking but also baffling. Why did the police resort to the extreme step? The men holed up in the apartment were robbers, not extremists. They did not plant any bombs, kill innocent people or get involved in anti-national activities. Did the police exhaust all other options before gunning them down? Why did they not coerce them to surrender?
If such ‘encounter' deaths are encouraged, police can close all files by killing anybody and claiming that he or she was involved in a crime. We will need no courts, lawyers, and judges. A gun will do
What do you think?
When scammers are enjoying 5 star treatment in jails, why Police is too harse on unemployed youth?


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 24, 2012)

are the students really the robbers or was the money and guns planted on them after they were shot down??

whatever the case, the cops have left no loose ends by killing all 5 of them.. god forbid one of them were to be captured and spoke the truth about the cops inability to capture the real criminals..


----------



## Skud (Feb 24, 2012)

What makes you think the people involved were not real criminals?


----------



## Alok (Feb 24, 2012)

Our police shows bravery against robbers and what about terrorist? Why the hell they didn't encounter Kasab ??
Collecting Information and clues??
So what he told??

and does robbery like crimes deserves death as punish.


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 24, 2012)

@skud  shooting them down does not allow them to explain their side of the story.. again i am not defending them what what they have done. But every citizen has the right to a fair trail right?


----------



## Alok (Feb 24, 2012)

Skud said:


> What makes you think the people involved were not real criminals?



so what makes you think killing someone will solve problem?


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 24, 2012)

Filmy hai yaar !! 

This is a very old tactic of Police specially in the TN.


----------



## Skud (Feb 24, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> so what makes you think killing someone will solve problem?




Ajmal Kasab. 

Seriously though, we need to stop blaming police and government every time something happens. Its also not very practical thinking that killing someone in Kashmir is OK, and not so OK in Tamilnadu and elsewhere.

I am not taking sides, the police may very well be the main culprit in this incident, but there are times when shooting is the only way out.

And what human rights of criminals are we talking about? There shouldn't be any.


----------



## Alok (Feb 24, 2012)

Skud said:


> Ajmal Kasab.



imo a murderer differs from a thief. So punishment differs as well.


----------



## Skud (Feb 24, 2012)

patrick4 said:


> @skud  shooting them down does not allow them to explain their side of the story.. again i am not defending them what what they have done. But every citizen has the right to a fair trail right?




I guess you then also support the Indian judiciary's way of handling guys like Ajmal Kasab. 



Kola2842 said:


> imo a murderer differs from a thief. So punishment differs as well.




Not much, we let both of them away with some time in jail, that is if we can catch them anyway and get them punished by a court of law. And after release, almost all of them continue with their old ways. Nothing changes. Don't you think that is also a waste of our taxes and all?


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 24, 2012)

Skud said:


> And what human rights of criminals are we talking about? There shouldn't be any.



I Agree with this point !!


----------



## patrick4 (Feb 24, 2012)

ok then, using any kind of pirated software are also crimes which many of us commit on a daily basis.. should all these people also be shot?

drunken driving is a crime, so would it be fair if a traffic cop pulled you over and shot you?

PS: i am talking about people in general


----------



## Skud (Feb 24, 2012)

Driving your car over someone and killing him/her while drunk should have been.

Let the case be clear, nobody knows what has happened actually.

btw, what alternative punishment and procedure do you propose which won't waste our taxes and justice will me made properly and timely and save the lives of our security forces?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, from CCTV footage captured during their bank heist a few months back, one of the dead has been positively identified. 

Lots of loopholes in this story, the neighbours didn't hear any gunshots...hmm


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Feb 24, 2012)

first of all i am in the side of police...
at first,they have a call on location of the robbers.then police arranged men to that area to clarify that.secondly,they have announced to the people to stay in the home,but people got outside to see what happens.then,they announced the robber to surrender,but they pointed the gun to police and shoot them through the windows.two of them(policemen) were wounded(one in head and other one in waist).
my views are
1)they clarified that the robbers in that house(i think its correct).
2)what the human rights commission do on the encounter?
(so police are not human)


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 24, 2012)

k guys those who were shot had guns with them.what if those robbers shot any of the police man?then you people don't care.you will say it was his duty.was getting shot by a criminal was his duty? In india people have a habit of abusing police regardless of what they do.what do you mean by terrorism?the one who creates terror is a terrorist.so these people robbed the bank and created terror may be if they were left they could have done more.is it right to rob the hard earned money of a man by those who were educated?do you know how many people may have suffered as they lost their money?


----------



## Sarath (Feb 24, 2012)

I am glad none of the police were fatally injured. Secondly I am aghast that all of them died in such brutal manner. 

That's all.

I would have expressed shock and awe but since police were facing armed criminals I am not going to blame them. 


Spoiler



Maybe the police should have just called in sick and taken leave



Lastly none of us were there. All we know is just what people, police or media want us to know. So stop making assumptions and rumours.

But since people are anyways going to discuss this at length, let me ask you one ques?

*How would you face an armed criminal? *

Leave them, let them flee, coax, threaten them to surrender, risk your life and nab them, or use counter fire or the most aggressive, shoot without provocation?


----------



## KDroid (Feb 24, 2012)

^^ 

Let them flee: Never. Police does not has the luxury to do that.
Coax: Never Works
Threatening: Police always try it. 
Risk Life & Nab: Totally Impractical
Counter Fire:If threatening does not work & they fire. Then, what other option do they have?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2012)

They committed an armed robbery not a petty theft.No surprise if they pulled a weapon on police. Little choice in that case.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2012)

Let's face it, there is no point of commenting or speculating when we don't know what happened. Killing should always be the last resort anytime, but there can be many such circumstances which can force that last resort as well.



Sarath said:


> Leave them, let them flee, coax, threaten them to surrender, risk your life and nab them, or use counter fire or the most aggressive, shoot without provocation?


Have them surrounded, wherever they are and release tear gas are few of other possible techniques. (OK tear gas is for controlling crowds but any such equivalent if applicable).


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Let's face it, there is no point of commenting or speculating when we don't know what happened.
> 
> 
> Have them surrounded, wherever they are and release tear gas are few of other possible techniques. (OK tear gas is for controlling crowds but any such equivalent as possible).



Easier said than done.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2012)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Easier said than done.



Yes but that option should be exhausted before any encounter.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2012)

If a man pulls a weapon on police he is dead,especially if they were being hunted for being armed robbers.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes but I'll call that the policeman acting on self-defense rather than engaging on an encounter in that case. Even an ordinary citizen can kill to defend himself.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2012)

They are the same thing,the police retaliates in self defence and it becomes a full blown gunfight or "encounter"

I am not judging if this case was fake or not.I am only saying that what the human right activists are suggesting just isn't viable in real situations.It's your life or theirs.


----------

